# Music by Genre > Jazz/Blues Variants, Bossa, Choro, Klezmer >  Baião Caraivana - Dudu Maia

## Carlos Gomes SJK-SP

Hi Mando colleagues,

I am trying to play by hear "Baião Caraivana". This is an amazing tune composed by Dudu Maia. (youtube link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZO8C_QknIA)

Anyone has the tablature or music sheet of this mandosong?

Musical Regards,

Carlos Gomes SJK-SP

----------


## Jim Garber

I believe that Douglas Lora wrote that tune. Perhaps you could ask if he has the sheet music for it?

----------

